# sms avec ipad



## oblique2006 (22 Septembre 2010)

peux-t-on envoyer des sms avec ipad ?


----------



## nuri1951 (22 Septembre 2010)

...apparemment oui  :

http://iphoneaddict.fr/post/news-6428-envoyez-des-sms-et-mms-depuis-votre-ipad-3g-avec-swirlymessage


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Septembre 2010)

nuri1951 a dit:


> ...apparemment oui  :
> 
> http://iphoneaddict.fr/post/news-6428-envoyez-des-sms-et-mms-depuis-votre-ipad-3g-avec-swirlymessage



Oui, enfin, il faut que l'iPad soit jailbreacké et que l'opérateur chez qui tu as ton forfait ne bloque pas tout ce qui est SMS/MMS.

Le logiciel que tu cites ne fonctionne hélas pas chez moi, avec un abonnement illimité chez SFR.


----------

